# ICD-9 code for Postural Orthostatic Tachycardia Syndrome



## srmarion

What is the ICD-9 Code for Postural Orthostatic Tachycardia Syndrome (POTS)?


----------



## Anna Weaver

without manifestations 427.89, if they have orthostatic hypotension or other manifestation also, them code them separately.
Anyone else?


----------

